# Flounder Fillets (KISS Method)



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2013)

*Flounder Fillets *(KISS Method)

Sorry this isn't smoked !!!

Mrs Bear wasn't home, and I didn't feel up to smoking, so I decided to fry up some Fish, no Taters, no Veggies, Just Fish in Butta!!!!
A Lone Bear Doesn't do Fancy Meals!!
It didn't last long!!

Bear



Nice amount of tasty Butta:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0234.jpg.html


Marinating in a little “Kens Honey-Teriyaki” and Old Bay:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0233.jpg.html


Into the Frying Pan:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0239.jpg.html


Onto my Plate:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0241.jpg.html


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 18, 2013)

So good to see you Bear! And to see fish! And something simple and wonderful!!! BRAVO!!!!!! Cheers to the new and quite wonderful week! - Leah


----------



## disco (Nov 18, 2013)

You're living large Bear! Good looking fish.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> So good to see you Bear! And to see fish! And something simple and wonderful!!! BRAVO!!!!!! Cheers to the new and quite wonderful week! - Leah


Thanks a Bunch, Leah!!

Bear


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 18, 2013)

looks awesome like always Bear!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2013)

redneck69 said:


> looks awesome like always Bear!!


Thank You, Red Neck!!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2013)

Disco said:


> You're living large Bear! Good looking fish.
> 
> Disco


Wow!!!   Almost missed you, Buddy!!!

Thanks Disco!!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh man, now you made me hungry for good fish. Maybe after deer season I can drill a few holes in the ice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Oh man, now you made me hungry for good fish. Maybe after deer season I can drill a few holes in the ice.


That sounds like a Great plan!!!

Thanks Todd,

Bear


----------

